
Accern:Real-Time Financial News Platform for Trading - sumeetaccern
https://www.accern.com
======
sumeetaccern
We are leveling the playing field on Wall Street by empowering individual
investors with the same news technologies that institutions have been using
for years. Discover Real-Time Trading Opportunities from 20 Million News,
Blogs, Social Media,and Financial Documents. This will be the first time in
history that state-of-the-art AI news technologies, which are usually reserved
for institutions, will be made freely available to individual investors.

